# Feeder Vorfächer selbst binden



## Angler90 (9. Januar 2019)

Hallo ,

Ich habe mich entschieden meine Vorfächer selbst zu binden . 
Von welcher Marke benutzt ihr  Vorfach Schnur ?
Mono ? oder eher Fluorcarbon weil es steifer ist ?
welche Marke Haken benutzt ihr ?
ich glaube Gamakatsu , drennan und kamasan würde ich nehmen .


bin für Tipps Dankbar


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Moin,
Mono, Stroft, je nach Gewässer u.U. Stroft abr statt gtm, mit den Hakenmarken machst du nichts falsch. Ich binde nur relativ grobe Vorfächer selbst weil grobstmotoriker, aber grundsätzlich nehme ich die o.g. Materialien


----------



## Xianeli (9. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Moin,
> Mono, Stroft, je nach Gewässer u.U. Stroft abr statt gtm, mit den Hakenmarken machst du nichts falsch. Ich binde nur relativ grobe Vorfächer selbst weil grobstmotoriker, aber grundsätzlich nehme ich die o.g. Materialien



Handhabe ich genauso ! Schließe mich dem an. 

Mit den Haken kann man nichts falsch machen. Drennan benutze ich fast nurnoch. Das aber nur aus aberglaube,  die anderen sind ebenfalls Top


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Handhabe ich genauso ! Schließe mich dem an.
> 
> Mit den Haken kann man nichts falsch machen. Drennan benutze ich fast nurnoch. Das aber nur aus aber*glaube*,  die anderen sind ebenfalls Top



Drennan ist Liebe.


----------



## Angler90 (9. Januar 2019)

Danke für eure Nachrichten

Ich hatte Mal vor paar Jahren Mal mit der Stroft gebunden . War nicht so mein Geschmack die Schnur hatte wie ich mich erinnere öfter nach dem Angeln knicke . Eigentlich weiß ich nicht mehr genau was mit der Schnur war , ich weiß nur genau das ich nicht so zufrieden mit der war. 
Gibt's da nichts anderes ?


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Januar 2019)

Ich nutze fast immer die Haken von Gamakatsu und als Vorfach nutze ich Fluorcarbon von Daiwa da man das Vorfach wenn es verdrallt ist wieder glatt ziehen kann


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Januar 2019)

Achja...ich nehme Öhrhaken weil ich die viel, viel besser binden kann....16 und 18er Haken nehme ich auch gerne mal Drennan


----------



## Angler90 (9. Januar 2019)

@ulli1958m

Und mit Fluorcarbon biste ganz zufrieden? Wegen dieser Eigenschaft habe ich auch gedacht eher Fluorcarbon zu nehmen. 
Hattest du auch Mal mit Mono geangelt ?


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Januar 2019)

Ja bin damit gut zufrieden
Habe früher auch mit Monovorfach gefeedert.....trotz guter Verteilung der Maden am Haken hatte ich sehr oft Drall in der Schnur und musste das Vorfach öfters wechseln. Angeblich soll Fluorcarbon auch nicht sichtbar für den Fisch sein.


----------



## Angler90 (9. Januar 2019)

Ja das mit den Vorfächer das die sich verdrallen ist echt blöd , das ist auch ein Grund warum ich versuchen will keine gekauften zu benutzen , weil die meisten Mono haben und da auch dieses Problem gibts . Deswegen dachte ich selbst zu binden und zwar mit Fluorcarbon weil die sich so nicht verdrallen . 

Aber das die unsichtbar sein soll , stimmt nicht.

https://fischundfang.de/die-wahrheit-ueber-fluorocarbon/


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Schlauft ihr die VF ein oder bindet sie an einem microwirbel oder...?
Die Stroft GTM ist relativ "drahtig", einigen gefällt das nicht aber ich schwöre drauf. Ansonsten behaupte ich, dass du mit so gut wie jeder nicht überlagerten Mono gute VF binden kannst. Ich tendiere zu transparent, suffix macht noch gute Schnüre, derzeit nutze ich die billig Mono aus dem decathlon und bin ganz angetan. Die würde es sicher auch machen. FC meide ich wegen tragkraft und knotenfestigkeit aber das ist eine persönliche Abneigung


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

Öhrhaken. Von wem? Ziemlich egal, so lange sie mir von der Form und der Drahtstärke in den Kram passen. Gebunden an Mono, weil es langt. Diese Jahr werden auch Versuche mit FC beschichtetem Mono gemacht. Es ist günstig und macht einen guten Eindruck. Unter dem Strich sind es eh immer Haken von Kamasan (B983) und der Drennan Specialist - seit vielen, vielen Jahren bewährt. Und vorgebunden wird auch nix. Ich gehe ja Angeln und plane nicht meine Flucht...!


----------



## Tricast (9. Januar 2019)

Auf kurze Distanz z.B. mit einem Picker schlaufe ich das Vorfach ein. Geht es weiter raus dann verwende ich einen Microwirbel.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> welche Marke Haken benutzt ihr ?



Hallo,
Ein wirklich guter Plättchenhaken -die ja schon bei den kleineren Gößen wichtig werden- ist der Drennan Carbon Feeder.
In den Größen 12-16 verwende ich ihn fast ausschließlich, und schwöre auf ihn. Er ist schön scharf, und
bleibt es auch für lange Zeit. Er ist sehr, sehr stabil, ich habe wirklich noch nie erlebt, das er bei
Hänger oder Fisch nachgegeben hat. Besonders gut finde ich, dass er für die jeweilige Größe und
die hohe Stabilität recht klein ausfällt, ein 14er ist mit zwei Maden gerade gut beladen.


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2019)

Hier hat *Geomas*, King of Swing, mal dankenswerterweise einige Haken verglichen, da sind div Drennans und der Power Carp dabei, ich bin mal so Dreist und zitieren seinen sehr nützlichen Post:




geomas schrieb:


> *AW: Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler*
> 
> Hab spaßeshalber mal ein paar kleine Haken, so wie ich sie letztes Jahr gerne benutzt habe, mit den Gamakatsu Power Carp (kostenlose Zugabe bei einer Web-Bestellung) verglichen.
> 
> ...



Hier sind noch weitere Haken in gängigen Feedergrößen im Vergleich:

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?attachments/hakentest-jpg.265762/

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?attachments/hakentest2-jpg.265763/


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Diesen Post sollte man eigentlich oben Ansinnen im friedfischerforum (FFF)


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Diesen Post sollte man eigentlich oben Ansinnen im friedfischerforum (FFF)



Wie gesagt, *der Lorbeer gebührt Geomas*, er hat damit angefangen. Aber so vergleichsbilder finde ich sehr nützlich, zumal man ja online die Haken immer ohne
Massstab und vergleich sieht. Bei Gelegenheit kann man ja seine Lieblingshaken so auf Kästchenpapier anordnen und knipsen mit der Zeit kann da ne schöne Sammlung entstehen.
Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ist das denn bei den Profifeedern hier wirklich so, dass ihr all eure Vorfächer vorbindet? Bei den Kombinationsmöglichkeiten müssen ja unendlich viele Varianten, die auch geordnet und transportiert werden wollen rauskommen?
Da halt ichs wie Andal und binde am Wasser nach Bedarf, meine Angelei ist aber auch etwas einfacher.


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...meine Angelei ist aber auch etwas einfacher.


Meine auch und damit liegt es auch auf dem "goldenen Weg". Nur weil etwas in der Presse geschrieben wurde, die Hintergründe sind allbekannt, muss es nocht lange nicht notwendig und gut sein.


----------



## Angler90 (9. Januar 2019)

@Minimax @Andal

Danke für eure Tipps besonders der Beitrag mit den Haken top . Da kann ja die neue Saison beginnen .

Ich habe unten noch ein Vorfachwickler verlinkt , was hält ihr von dem ? Da ist genug Platz für mehrere Varianten und auch noch etwas für die Zukunft .

https://www.angelsport.de/preston-revalution-storage-system_0191795.html#articledetails-toggle


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schlauft ihr die VF ein oder bindet sie an einem microwirbel oder...?
> Die Stroft GTM ist relativ "drahtig", einigen gefällt das nicht aber ich schwöre drauf. Ansonsten behaupte ich, dass du mit so gut wie jeder nicht überlagerten Mono gute VF binden kannst. Ich tendiere zu transparent, suffix macht noch gute Schnüre, derzeit nutze ich die billig Mono aus dem decathlon und bin ganz angetan. Die würde es sicher auch machen. FC meide ich wegen tragkraft und knotenfestigkeit aber das ist eine persönliche Abneigung



ich Schlaufe die immer ein.Wirbel nutze ich nur an Matchmontagen.
Stroft ist mir zu hart  und Knoten lassen sich mit Mono von Milo besser binden.
Einzige Ausnahme : Stroft Gtm als Vorfach ,anstatt Fluocarbon und dann nur an der Spinnrute.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Januar 2019)

Vorfachwickler nutze ich diese von Guru
https://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/Guru...MIirfeo6rh3wIV2uJ3Ch3g5AA0EAQYASABEgJXhvD_BwE


----------



## Angler90 (9. Januar 2019)

Ist leider nur bis zu 30 cm Vorfächer


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

Rohrisolierung und Stecknadeln. Fertig ist die Ware.


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Rohrisolierung und Stecknadeln. Fertig ist die Ware.



Und das ganze dann gegen Verhedderungen und für den Stil in ner Single-Malt-Dose aufbewahrt.


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

...und den Single Malt zu einem schönen Laubröllchen aus der Karibik genießen!


----------



## Xianeli (9. Januar 2019)

Und das ganze im Sitz vor den "scharfen" Ruten


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

An einem lauen frühsommerabend


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Wird das ein Spiel?


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

Ich würde es mir nie erlauben, mit dem Wasser des Lebens zu spielen!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Du schüttest es in den scheißtümpel!


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du schüttest es in den scheißtümpel!


?????????????


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Januar 2019)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Hakenbox und meiner Montage wenn ich nicht mit ganz feinen Zeug feedern gehe. Das Anti-tangle-boom verkürze ich immer


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Januar 2019)

Bin übrigens auf selberbinden umgestiegen da ich einige gute Fische verloren, habe da die fertigebunden Schnüre sich ein paar mal vom Haken am Plättchen gelöst haben.
Plättchenhaken kann ich nicht soooo gut binden da ich nicht mehr das Feingefühl an allen Fingern besitze. Daher binde ich auch wenn möglich meine Vorfächer vorher und nicht am Wasser.


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

Mir hat sich der Sinn, oder gar der Vorteil von Plättchenhaken noch nie erschlossen.


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mir hat sich der Sinn, oder gar der Vorteil von Plättchenhaken noch nie erschlossen.


Wenn du z.B. Maden aufziehen möchtest und dabei den Haken komplett verstecken willst geht das besser beim Plättchen.....Made aufs Öhr gezogen geht meinst kaputt....ansonsten sehe ich auch keine Vorteile...ausser das vielleicht die Plättchenhaken vom Schenkel her etwas dünner sind


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

Ein gut gebundener Grinner trägt am Öhrhaken weniger auf, als es beim gleich großen Plättchenhaken der Fall wäre. Für mich liegt jedwedes Argument für den Plättchenhaken in der einfacheren Fertigung und nicht in der anglerischen Praxis.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> Ist leider nur bis zu 30 cm Vorfächer


Hier ,guckst du


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Januar 2019)

Ich fische idr. 12er-20er Haken an Stroft 0.10er bis 0.14er selbstgebunden. Länge ist für Stillgewässer generell 50 Zentimeter. Ich nutze Hakenbinder, geht schnell und ohne Stress, hält auch Bombenfest.

Haken von Tubertini, meistens Serie 4. Ansonsten diverse Modelle aus Frankreich. Allesamt recht dünn, mit nicht zu weitem Schenkel (sonst brechen/biegen sie). Fluo nutze ich nur für das Feedern auf Distanz, weil es Steifer ist.

Und nen kleiner Tipp: Wenn du Haken selber bindest, lass etwas Mono am Schenkel von der Restschnur stehen, dann rutschen die Maden/Pinkies etc. beim schnellen Feedern sehr selten auf das Vorfach.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Januar 2019)

Hast auch die Guru Box, in Bild 
eins?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hast auch die Guru Box, in Bild
> eins?



Jup, ist mein Case fürs Stippen/Matchen/Speedfeedern. Ich nutze diese Länge und alle Haken für diese Methoden. Klassisch Feedern dann Röllchen, wo ich 50cm momentan am ehesten bevorzuge, alles andere ist mir zu passiv.

Nur an der Elbe gehe ich auf 100cm hoch, ansonsten fahre ich mit meinem "aggressiven" Stil ganz gut.


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein gut gebundener Grinner trägt am Öhrhaken weniger auf, als es beim gleich großen Plättchenhaken der Fall wäre. Für mich liegt jedwedes Argument für den Plättchenhaken in der einfacheren Fertigung und nicht in der anglerischen Praxis.



Ich hingegen bin eingefleischter Plättchenliebhaber, ich finde die "hängen besser" von der Schnur, schwer zu beschreiben. Wenn ich Öhrhaken verwende, binde ich sie auch nach Plättchenmanier. Zudem sind Öhrhaken für mich in kleinen Größen recht pfriemelig anzuknüpfen, wie das Fliegenfischen zeigt (Muss ein Bild für die Götter sein, Vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle in voller Fliegenfischergefechtspanzerung, und dann 10 Minuten lang versuchen mit Zunge raus im Mundwinkel die 18er trockene anzuknüpfen..)

Vermutlich haben sich vor allem wegen solcher persönlicher Vorlieben beide Lösungen bis heute gehalten.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Januar 2019)

Ich hab zwei von den Boxen .
Einmal für das feine Zeug wie Stippen, Match und feedern .
Und eine rein nur für das feedern auf große Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen. 
An Längen der vf nutze ich zwischen 50 und 70cm. 
Was ich gerade nicht passend hab binde ich dann eben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> mit Zunge raus im Mundwinkel die 18er trockene anzuknüpfen..)



Oder Nase? War da nicht was?


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2019)

Ja, da war was. Das war aber ne Nymphe, und, was soll ich sagen, der Öhrknoten hat gehaaaarghlten.


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2019)

So lange wir uns nicht gegenseitig ans Vorfach gehen...


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> So lange wir uns nicht gegenseitig ans Vorfach gehen...



Tja, es gibt zwar nur einen Rudi Völler, aber eben auch viele Wahrheiten.


----------



## Angler90 (10. Januar 2019)

@Fantastic Fishing @feederbrassen 

Ist so ein VF aufwickler nicht praktischer? Geht es dort nicht besser aufzuziehen und besser abzuziehen als von der Box ?


----------



## fluefiske (10. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Rohrisolierung und Stecknadeln. Fertig ist die Ware.



 So mach ich das auch seit über 40 Jahren, auch bei Stahlvorfächern.Keine Knicke,Länge egal und kostet fast nix.
Gutes und Praktisches ist meißt sehr günstig.Sowas kann man aber selten kaufen,zu gering ist der Gewinn.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Angler90 (10. Januar 2019)

fluefiske schrieb:


> So mach ich das auch seit über 40 Jahren, auch bei Stahlvorfächern.Keine Knicke,Länge egal und kostet fast nix.
> Gutes und Praktisches ist meißt sehr günstig.Sowas kann man aber selten kaufen,zu gering ist der Gewinn.
> 
> Gruß Erich




Ich habe es lieber ordentlicher in der Kiste

Also zu den Drennan gaken mein Vater hat mir heute gesagt daß er damit keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht hat , sind aufgebogen schnell stumpf geworden , jetzt liegen die bei ihm Zuhause Rum . Er mir zu Kamasan geraten mit den ist er zufrieden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing @feederbrassen
> 
> Ist so ein VF aufwickler nicht praktischer? Geht es dort nicht besser aufzuziehen und besser abzuziehen als von der Box ?



Geht beides schnell. Im Endeffekt sind die Boxen in Klein für kurze Vorfächer ideal, während die Röllchen einfach jede Länge bieten. Dazu sind sie Platzsparend. Kannst du quasi in der Hosentasche mitnehmen. Große Boxen sind richtig umständlich und überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Gab mal nen Hype um Schachbretter als Hakfenaufnahme etc., wenn du mich Fragst, sind solche Dimensionen Kappes.


----------



## Angler90 (10. Januar 2019)

Also ich denke Mal das ich Gamakstu probieren werde und eventuell Owner , weil von den zwei Marken habe ich fertig gebundene benutzt und war auch zufrieden mit denen . 

@Andal 

Für welche fische benutzt du die Kamasan Haken ? Die Haken müssten auch Barben und Karpfen überstehen können.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2019)

Owner sind natürlich auch klasse, meine fertigvorfachhaken der Wahl.
Das mit den Erfahrungen deines Vaters mit Drennanhaken kann ich kaum glauben, ich nehme sie für eigentlich alles und nie ist wer aufgebogen oder gebrochen.
Mir ist mal ein 10er Barbenhaken von Owner in einem Grasermaul gebrochen, aber das war auch eine maschine


----------



## el.Lucio (10. Januar 2019)

Gerade auf youtube gesehen. Ist vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Bastler interessant.


----------



## Tobias85 (10. Januar 2019)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Gerade auf youtube gesehen. Ist vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Bastler interessant.



Das Video kenne ich, allerdings wäre mir das Risiko zu goß, dass da beim Einklemmen die Schnur beschädigt wird.


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> Also ich denke Mal das ich Gamakstu probieren werde und eventuell Owner , weil von den zwei Marken habe ich fertig gebundene benutzt und war auch zufrieden mit denen .
> 
> @Andal
> 
> Für welche fische benutzt du die Kamasan Haken ? Die Haken müssten auch Barben und Karpfen überstehen können.


Die Haken halten beide aus. Ich mache das aber eher vom Volumen der Köder abhängig.


----------



## Angler90 (22. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen ,

Was haltet ihr von den neuen Browning Haken ?
https://www.google.com/search?q=Bro...droid-bq-rev2&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Die hat wohl keiner noch getestet? Sind ja ganz neu .
Ich mag die Artikel von Browning , dann würde ich auch die nehmen.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> Also ich denke Mal das ich Gamakstu probieren werde und eventuell Owner , weil von den zwei Marken habe ich fertig gebundene benutzt und war auch zufrieden mit denen .
> .




http://www.ganis.co.za/pi10067/hook...shing-hooks/gamakatsu-carp-hook-ls-3313f.html

Ich fische schon lange auf Karpfen mit denen und bin sehr zu frìeden.
Beim feedern und mit Pose.
Haken ist mir von denen noch keiner aufgebogen oder gebrochen.
Eher reißt das Vorfach.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (22. Januar 2019)

Zum Feedern im Fluss - bei Hängergefahr - setze ich auf die Drennan Super Specialist. Die haben mich bisher noch nicht im Stich gelassen und sind in zahlreichen Größen erhältlich. Außerdem ist es ein Öhrhaken und lässt sich dadurch schnell und sicher ans Vorfach binden - auch in den kleinen Größen.


----------



## geomas (22. Januar 2019)

Hab zuletzt gute Erfahrungen mit recht dünndrahtigen Haken wie dem Gamakatsu LS-2210 gemacht.

Mittlerweile binde ich auch Plättchenhaken bevorzugt direkt am Wasser. Ohne Hilfsmittel wie „Hook-Tyer”, der Trick ist, die Schnur schön auf Spannung zu halten.
Und nur für den Fall der Fälle (ganz klamme Pfoten) hab ich meist ein paar vorgebundene Vorfächer dabei.


----------



## Angler90 (22. Januar 2019)

@geomas @Forelle74 @Timo.Keibel 

Welche Vorfach Schnur habt ihr benutzt?


----------



## geomas (22. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> @geomas @Forelle74 @Timo.Keibel
> 
> Welche Vorfach Schnur habt ihr benutzt?



Hi, Maxima Chameleon nehm ich gerne als Hauptschnur. Die nehme ich, eine Nummer dünner, dann auch gerne fürs Vorfach.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> @geomas @Forelle74 @Timo.Keibel
> 
> Welche Vorfach Schnur habt ihr benutzt?


Meist nehme ich Reste von Schnüren die ich auf ner Rolle hab.
Zb. Hab ich dort ne 0,25 Hauptschnur nehm ich ne 0,20 ger oder 0,22.
Bei ganz feiner Fischerei, in der hoffnung das da keine Karpfen sind nehme ich Fluorocarbon von Climax und (fällt mir grad ned ein).
Obwohl die 0,16-0,18er Climax auch noch Satzer rauskriegt .
Hauptschnur besteht aus Climax,
Zebco, WFT Zielfisch Schnüren.
Gerne nehme ich auch die Shimano trout Serie.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

Nach einem guten halben Jahr des Probierens bin ich von der "v.d.Eynde Professional Tournament Fishing Line" sehr, sehr angetan. Nicht weil sie FC beschichtet ist (Eh eine Augenwischerei!), sondern weil sie exakt kalibriert ist und sie sehr schön binden und fischen lässt. Sonst mache ich es auch, wie Forelle74 und viele andere. Ich spul mir Reste auf kleine Spulen um und ab dafür.


----------

